# how do you make a wood/ladder bridge berm



## bwolf91 (Jul 24, 2008)

i am gunna build a north shore trail, but i cant figure out how to buil a wood berm
any advice


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Some basics*

from the IMBA website:

http://www.imba.com/resources/trail_building/index.html

Walt


----------



## bwolf91 (Jul 24, 2008)

thhat shows u how to make a ladder bridge but not a berm


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Here's little info but not a complete explanation. Use the picture below for reference. It's not a curved wall, though, but one from a slight angle to a drop.

Start with good wood first. If you use scrap, find the best you can.

Use at least 4"X6" for your vertical supports. Bury these at least four feet in the ground.

Use 2"X8" at a minimum for horizontal support and angle braces.

Use 2"X6" for decking.










Here's a different wall. That's jay Hoots riding it.










Another angle










I hope this helps.

D


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Also check out the North Shore Mountain Bike Association here and here, though the latter one is not as good.

D


----------



## redriderbb (Aug 30, 2005)

*Hey Dwayne, those are wallrides.*

Building a NS berm is about as complex as it gets. Make your berms out of dirt, then once you have mastered regular ladder bridges you can start building stuff with complex curves.

Check out some of the stuff at Tamarack Idaho if you can make it onto the mountain.

Ben


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I have nothing to add, but am likewise looking for a picture of the rear side of a wooden banked corner - I'm going to build a pump track in my yard, I have lumber and not much dirt. I was thinking I could find something from Raysmtb, but I can't see the structure in any of the pictures.

John


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

dburatti said:


> Here's little info but not a complete explanation. Use the picture below for reference. It's not a curved wall, though, but one from a slight angle to a drop.
> 
> Start with good wood first. If you use scrap, find the best you can.
> 
> ...


Do you use redwood and pressure treated.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

If I remember correctly, pine was used, and, yeah, it was definitely treated. 

The area was overrun with the mountain pine beetle which was destroying the forests. Logging was rampant to stay ahead of the bug, and the lumber was readily available.

D


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

Chris, one of these would be really nice at the velopark. I know it's a lot of lumber, but...if somehow we got the blessing of a lumber company or someone up in valley county with a small sawmill to donate lumber. I don't know of any small lumber companies up there, but I'll post an ad in CL and ask at least

I'm gonna be outta town this weekend or else I'd help build again at the park


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

ryman said:


> Chris, one of these would be really nice at the velopark. I know it's a lot of lumber, but...if somehow we got the blessing of a lumber company or someone up in valley county with a small sawmill to donate lumber. I don't know of any small lumber companies up there, but I'll post an ad in CL and ask at least
> 
> I'm gonna be outta town this weekend or else I'd help build again at the park


I would love to build a wall ride like that we just need the money or the timber. Hopefully we will raise a lot of money at Trailapoolza!


----------

